# How do I remove tagless tags?



## Randomland (Jun 8, 2009)

So im wondering what is the easiest method to remove tagless tags. I have many gerber blank onesies. It seems like there just an iron on. I want to relabel


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

if it is a vinyl transfer you can use methylene chloride, the same stuff you take off heat press vinyl with. if it is a plastisol transfer or print you can get it off with a spray out gun and some triple blend.


----------

